# Anfänger: UML-Plugin für Eclipse



## Tadek (24. Jan 2013)

Hallo,
bin alter Softie (u.a. C++, C#, UML) aber neu in Java. Jetzt möchte ich ein UML-Plugin (kostenlos, weil für Studenten) einrichten, komme mit den vorgefundenen Tutorials (Vogella u.a.) nicht zurecht, weil sie zum Teil schon einige Jahre alt sind und Eclipse sich weiterentwickelt hat.

Ich bräuchte folgende Tipps:
- welches Plugin ist einfach zu installieren und zu nutzen? Habe die neueste JDK 1.7.0_05 und Eclipse Indigo
- wie installieren? Herunterladen oder über Help->Install new Software? Was muss wohin kopiert werden?
- wie nutze ich es in Eclipse - wo finde ich die neuen Features?

danke im Voraus!
Tadek


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (25. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

probier doch mal ...

UMLet
UML2
Omondo (Gratis-Version)
Allerdings war ich bislang mit keiner Gratis-Lösung wirklich zufrieden, und setze keine von denen wirklich ein.

Hinweise zur Installation findest du auf den jeweiligen Seiten. Generell würde ich Plugins entweder über den Marketplace beziehen oder über den URL, den der jeweilige Anbieter für die Installation und Updates bereitstellt. Manuell, also die Sachen selbst in den eclipse-Programmordner kopieren, würde ich das nicht machen wollen.


----------



## cklisch (26. Jan 2013)

Wird von der Hochschule kein UML-Tool empfohlen bzw. bereitgestellt? Evtl. mal beim Professor oder Betreuer nachfragen.

Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich externe UML-Tools empfehlen. In meinem Fall reichte es bisher immer aus zuerst ein UML Diagramm (z.B.: Klassendiagramm) zu modellieren und daraus dann die entsprechenden Codes zu erzeugen.
Einfach und kostenlos klappt dies mit ArgoUML.

Ein gutes kostenloses Tool, um aus bereits vorhandenen Klassen UML-Diagramme zu erstellen kenne ich nicht. Diese kosten alle mind. 3-stellig.

Was genau hast du mit dem Tool vor? Aus UML Klassen erzeugen oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Tadek (26. Jan 2013)

Moin,
ich soll einen Java-Kurs für Mechatronik-Studenten vorbereiten. Programmierung in Java ist für sie nur ein Hilfswerkzeug, das muss bei Mechatronikern schnell und einfach gehen, sonst beauftragen sie eine externe Softwarefirma, anstatt es selbst zu versuchen.
Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich sie mit der OO-Denkweise anstecken, nicht mehr als eine Stunde Vorlesung und 1-2 Std Übung. Nur damit niemand alles in die main() hineinquetscht.
Dafür wäre ein einfach zu bedienendes UML-Tool nützlich. Nach den Kommenrtaren werde ich die Suche nach Plugins abbrechen und das mir bekannte Enterprise Architect (Sparx Systems) verwenden (30 Tage Testversion, Lizenz kostet um die 100 australische Dollar). Für einen Einstieg reicht es, wer es mal professionell nutzen will, kann es ja leicht vertiefen. Aber auf die Idee, dass es UML gibt, muss man erst mal kommen.
Wir setzen in unserem Projekt UML auch nur am Rande ein, nicht das volle Programm von Diagrammen:
- Use-Cases
- daraus Sequenz- und Kommunikationsdiagramme
- daraus ergeben sich die Akteure, die wir als Klassen modellieren
und dann geht es direkt zum Kodieren.

Also - Suche nach Plugin abgebrochen, wähle Plan B.

Schönes Wochenede!
Tadek


----------

